# Auto page forwarding to spam



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I keep getting sent to this Loading

When I click on a thread or something. Only happens on this website.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

https://www.onclickbright.com/jump/next.php?r=2838287&sub1=49be7a79e9666279a6d7e5ca7e18fa57



This is the first page, then it goes to the one in the first post.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Have you tried clearing your cache yet?

- Cricket


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes, I have cleared everything, restarted, run spybot, googled everything. Apparently there is a virus for onclickbright, but I do not have it on my computer. Also, it is only this website the forwards things, I have multiple tabs on multiple pages open, and only this one does anything.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

I dont know if anything changed here, but it stopped earlier this week. Only ever happened in one browser on one computer, I did not change anything here.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can I get some more information from you?

What device are you using to access the site? Computer? Tablet? Phone?
Are you accessing the full site? Using Tapatalk or Mobile View?
Which operating system are you using? (Windows 10, etc.)
Which browser are you using? (Chrome, Firefox, Edge, IE, etc.)
- Cricket


----------

